# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun raitiotiet - kirja julkaistaan 3.10

## Mikko Laaksonen

Alla tiedote Turun raitiotiet-kirjan julkaisusta.
Foorumilaisille kiitos avusta kirjan kanssa!

Turun kirjamessuilla 3.10.2008 julkaistaan
Mikko Laaksonen:
*Turun raitiotiet*

Turun raitiotiet ovat olleet osa elävää modernia kaupunkia vuodesta 1905 lähtien, jolloin tarmokas konsuli C. Bolinder saapui AEG:n edustajana Turkuun perustamaan sähköraitioteitä. Talvisodan ja jatkosodan pommituksissa raitiotie kärsi vaurioita  mutta sodan ja pulan aikana raitiotiet olivat ainoa luotettava kulkuväline kaupungissa. Kolmosen 
raitiovaunun viime matkan aikaan 1.10.1972 lähes kaikki turkulaiset pitivät raitioteiden lakkautusta virheenä. Miksi kuitenkin 1960-luvun alussa laajennukset ja aavevaunujen lisähankinta tyrmättiin ja raitiotie päätettiin lakkauttaa? Millainen oli nuoren kreivi August Armfeltin perustama hevosraitiotie, joka ajautui konkurssiin 1892? Entä millainen voisi olla Turkuun parhaillaan suunniteltava uusi raitiotie?

Turun sähköraitiotieliikenteen käynnistymisen 22.12.1908 satavuotisjuhlan kunniaksi julkaistava kirja esittelee Turun raitioteiden historian, kehityksen ja mahdollisen tulevaisuuden muisteluiden, lehtijuttujen, päätöksentekoasiakirjojen sekä nostalgisten 
ja dramaattisten valokuvien avulla. Samalla kirja kertoo Turun kehityksestä, arkkitehtuurista ja kaupunkikuvan muutoksesta.

Kirjassa on tiivistelmät, kuvatekstit ja vaunuluettelo ruotsiksi ja englanniksi
800 valokuvaa, karttaa ja piirrosta
Kovakantinen, nelivärinen, A4, 288 sivua

Kirjan tilaukset: www.kustantajalaaksonen.fi, hinta 49  + toimituskulut 7
Kirja on saatavilla hyvin varustetuista kirjakaupoista, varmimmin Akateemisista kirjakaupoista ja Turun kirjakaupoista
Kirja on myynnissä:
Turun kirjamessuilla 3.-5.10.2008
Helsingin kirjamessuilla 23-26.10.2008
XXI pienoisrautatiepäivillä Turussa 1-2.11.2008

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kirja on tullut ulos painosta ja on tänään ensi kertaa saatavilla Turun kirjamessuilla,
Kustantaja Laaksosen osasto on A78. 

Julkistamistilaisuus on tänään pe 3.10 klo 11 Turun pienoisraitiovaununäyttelyssä, osasto C15
Prof. Kari Immonen haastattelee kirjan tekijää su 5.10 klo 13.20-40 Kirjakahvila - lavalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kirja on nyt julkaistu, ja sitä onkin jo luettu ja katseltu. Teos on erittäin hieno - ehkäpä kaikkien aikojen onnistunein joukkoliikennalan kirja, mihin olen koskaan törmännyt. Suosittelen kirjaa kaikille kaupunkiraideliikenteestä kiinnostuneille. Tuskinpa Turun raitsikoista on milloinkaan muulloin koottu yksien kansien sisälle samaa määrää kuvia. Kuvia ja karttoja on yhteensä luokkaa 800.

Suuret kiitokset kaikille niille, jotka mahdollistivat kirjan julkaisun. Pääkiitokset sen kirjoittajalle ja taittajalle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun radion juttu Turun raitiotiet - kirjasta

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun raitiotiet - kirja on saatavilla Turun Pienoisrautatiepäiviltä 1.-2.11.2008 tapahtumahintaan 45 (norm 49 + toimituskulut) Kustantaja Laaksosen ständillä.

Tapahtumassa on esillä myös Hannu T. Pulkkisen pienoismallit Turun raitiovaunuista.

Tapahtumatiedot:
XXVI Pienoisrautatiepäivät Turussa
1.-2.11.2008
Turun VPK:n talo, Eskelinkatu 5
La 12-18, su 10-16. Liput 8 e /4 e
Järjestäjä Turun kiskoliikennekerho ry

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kirjaesittely ja valokuvanäytös 
Turun raitiotiet 
Mikko Laaksonen esittelee

ti 18.11. klo 18.30 Nuorisokeskus Vimma, Aurakatu 16, Turku, Teatteritila (2. krs.)

Tilaisuudessa esitellään Turun raitioteiden historia kreivi August Armfeltin 1890 perustamasta hevosraitiotiestä 1.10.1972 tapahtuneeseen lakkautukseen asti Turun raitiotiet  kirjan ainutlaatuiseen historialliseen kuvitukseen tukeutuen.

Kirja on saatavilla tilaisuudessa tapahtumahintaan 45   (norm 49 + toimituskulut)

Tilaisuuden järjestää Meidän Turku  Vårt Åbo ry

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun raitiotiet - kirja on myynyt rivakasti ja nyt joulun alla kaikki kirjat on toimitettu jälleenmyyjille, ja kirja on loppu kustantajan varastosta.

Turun raitiotiet - kirjaa on saatavilla vielä mm. seuraavilta tahoilta
Turun kansallinen kirjakauppa

Kansallisen verkkokauppa
Akateeminen kirjakauppa
Turkuseuran Föritupa
Pieni Kirjapuoti, Turku
Suomen rautatiemuseo
sekä useimmista Turun seudun kirjakaupoista

----------


## Max

Joulupukki toi minullekin tuon kirjan  :Smile:  Kyllä on hieno. Itse Turussa ja sen ympäristössä raitiovaunuajan jälkeen kasvaneena kirja herättää minulle ihan uudella tavalla eloon menneet ajat.

----------


## antti

sain minäkin pukilta tämän opuksen, vaikka tuli eukolle sanottua, että uskaltaako tätä kirjaa hankkiakaan, on niin täynnä kannanottoja pelkän faktatiedon lisäksi, mutta kirjan kuvitus on tosi upea, että onnittelut tekijälle. Pikku narinaa: sivulla 224 ylimmässä kuvassa puhutaan täysperävaunurekasta, minun mielestä on ihan tavallinen rekka.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun raitiotiet - kirjaa on nyt tammikuussa saatavilla varmuudella vielä

Turun kansallisesta kirjakaupasta
Suomen rautatiemuseosta (verkkokauppa)

Muilla jälleenmyyjillä voi olla vielä hajakappaleita.

----------


## Max

Onko kukaan muuten tehnyt tai tekemässä vastaavaa teosta Helsingin raitioteistä?  :Smile:

----------


## Eira

> Onko kukaan muuten tehnyt tai tekemässä vastaavaa teosta Helsingin raitioteistä?


Timo Herranen: "Hevosomnibusseista metroon - vuosisata Helsingin joukkoliikennettä", 358 sivua, kustantaja Helsingin kaupunki. Vuosilukua ei kumma kyllä löydy, mutta viimeiset kuvat ovat vuodelta 1988. Teos jaettiin ilmestyttyään jokaiselle silloin HKL:n palveluksessa olleelle.

----------


## LateZ

Täältäkin löytyy vielä: http://www.jokioistenmuseorautatie.fi/mry/kauppa.htm

Toimitus valinnan mukaan postiin, Matkahuoltoon, Siwaan, Valintataloon tai Euromarketiin, maksu tapahtuu lähetystä noudettaessa. Hinta postiin 54 euroa ja Matkahuollon kautta Matkahuoltoon tai kauppaan 52 euroa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Foorumilaisille tiedoksi - kirjaa saa taas. Jos itsellä jo on, entä äiti tai ylioppilas...?

(Tiedote)

Suositusta Turun raitiotiet - kirjasta otetaan toinen painos

Turun raitiotiet - kirjan ensimmäinen painos (1300 kpl) myytiin kustantajalta loppuun vajaassa kolmessa kuukaudessa Turun kirjamessuista, jouluun mennessä.

Koska raitiotieasia on edelleen Turussa ajankohtainen, kirjasta otetaan uusi painos sopivasti ennen äitienpäivän ja ylioppilasjuhlien lahjasesonkia. Kirja kiinnostanee myös Turussa kesällä matkailevia. 

Toista painosta on tarkistettu poistamalla havaitut virheet sekä päivittämällä joulukuussa 2008 valtuustolle esitellyn pikaraitiotieselvityksen tiedot kirjaan.

Turun raitiotiet on kattava tietoteos Turun raitioteistä, sen synnystä, kukoistuksesta, merkityksestä ja lopetuksesta. Turun sähköraitioteiden aloituksesta tuli joulukuussa 2008 kuluneeksi sata vuotta. Kirjassa on myös ruotsin- ja englanninkieliset tekstit.

800 valokuvaa, karttaa ja piirrosta 
Sidottu koviin kansiin 
288 sivua 
Koko 210 x 297 mm 
ISBN 978-952-99685-9-6 

www.kustantajalaaksonen.fi

----------


## Sepeli

No voi itku!  :Eek: 
Tilasin juuri kirjan ja sain sen eilen ja tietysti 1. painoksena.
Olisiko mahdollista saada 2. painokseen tehdyt muutokset/korjaukset erillisenä arkkina tai vaikka tänne foorumille?

----------


## Albert

_Toisessa painoksessa on mm. päivitetyt tiedot Turun pikaraitiotien tämän hetkisestä vaiheesta.
_Jos ei toisessa painoksessa tuon kummempaa ole niin hyvä.
Mutta kun se on 2. korjattu painos, niin onkos paljon virheitä, joita on korjattu?
Sellaiset saisi kyllä listata vaikka tänne!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Toiseen painokseen on korjattu,  mittavuusjärjestyksessä:
- s. 266-267 pikaraitiotie Turussa on korjattu kokonaan, lisätty uuden selvityksen tiedot ja tiivistetty aikaisempia vaiheita
- Per Rickheden on tarkastanut kaikki ruotsinkieliset tekstit
- Kirjaan on lisätty pari kuvaa, jotka oli ajatus sisällyttää kirjaan, erityisesti 1950-luvun linjakartat, joista asia kyllä selviää ja olivat Raitiossa 3/2008, mutta varsinaiset kuvat puuttuivat. Lisäkuvien tieltä on poistettu pari kuvaa. Samat kartat löytyvät SRS:n sivuilta: 
1950-luku I
1950-luku II
- Kaikki löydetyt paino- ja asiavirheet on korjattu
- Sisältöön on tehty osin palautteen perusteella muutamia pieniä tarkistuksia ja lisäyksiä, esim. s. 283 on lisätty linjakilometrit vuoden lopussa muutosvuosina

Palautetta ovat antaneet ja painovirheitä osoittaneet useat foorumilaiset, josta kiitoksia.

Suomenkielisen asianharrastajan kannalta korjaukset ovat lähinnä kosmeettisia. 
Ruotsinkielisessä tekstissä parannus on merkittävä.

Ajatuksena korjauksissa on ollut lähinnä, kun kerran otetaan uusi painos, tehdä kaikki mitä voitiin pienellä vaivalla tehdä.

----------


## JaniP

Noista linjakartoista vaan huomioni. Olinkin aina miettinyt mistä Vanha hämeentie on saanut kaupunkimaisen hehkunsa ja selviöhän se onkin, että raiteet sen sinne ovat tehneet. Oi jospa vielä joskus Turkua rakennetaan kuten oikeaa aitoa kaupunkia, jota Turku ei tällä hetkellä ole kuin jälkimuistina, ohuena kaupunkikulttuurina ja tiettyjen katujen luomana tunnelmatilana.

Noh minkä sille voi kun se maitolasi kaatuu!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun raitiotiet - kirjaa saa tänään Turun Puutorin Booktori - tapahtumassa 45 e tapahtumahintaan, ja ainakin 14-16 välillä myös signeerattuna.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun raitiotiet - kirja on esillä Turun kirjamessuilla osastolla A52. Sunnuntaina klo 1230 lukiolaisten haastateltavana Lukumesta - osastolla (A30) Kjell Westön ja Heli Laaksosen välissä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turun raitiotiet Varissuolla
FM Mikko Laaksonen esittelee Turun Raitiotiet - kirjaa sekä
raitiotiesuunnitelmia Itä-Turun näkökulmasta
Ti 20.10 klo 18-20
Varissuon kirjasto, Nisse Kavon katu 3, Turku

----------


## hsiitari

Kirjan luvussa "Vaunujen säilyminen lakkautuksen yhteydessä" mainitaan, että vaunu 130 olisi toimitettu Kouvolan kaupungille. Kuusankoskella Kettumäentien päiväkodin pihassa oli yksi vaunu lasten leikkipaikkana 1980-luvulla. Ehkäpä se oli juuri vaunu 130? Päiväkoti toimi entisessä kaupparakennuksessa, mikä on sittemmin purettu ja paikalla on vanhusten palvelukeskus. Tämän vuoden alusta Kuusankoski ja Kouvola ovat olleet yhtä ja samaa kuntaa, mutta ei vielä tuolloin.

----------


## Compact

> Kirjan luvussa "Vaunujen säilyminen lakkautuksen yhteydessä" mainitaan, että vaunu 130 olisi toimitettu Kouvolan kaupungille. Kuusankoskella Kettumäentien päiväkodin pihassa oli yksi vaunu lasten leikkipaikkana 1980-luvulla. Ehkäpä se oli juuri vaunu 130? Päiväkoti toimi entisessä kaupparakennuksessa, mikä on sittemmin purettu ja paikalla on vanhusten palvelukeskus. Tämän vuoden alusta Kuusankoski ja Kouvola ovat olleet yhtä ja samaa kuntaa, mutta ei vielä tuolloin.


Kouvolan Viitakummussa oli TKL 130 täydellisenä alustan kanssa ja Kuusankosken Kuusaalla oli HKL 206 "Raitsikka-Retu" ilman alustaa. Kuvat löytyvät Raitiosta 1-1978.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Compactin mainitsema Raition juttu on Turun raitiotiet - kirjan lähde tältä osin. Sen varmempaa tietoa Kouvolan raitiovaunuista ei minulla ole.

----------


## Compact

> Kouvolan Viitakummussa oli TKL 130 täydellisenä alustan kanssa ja Kuusankosken Kuusaalla oli HKL 206 "Raitsikka-Retu" ilman alustaa.


Tässä muutamia ottamiani kuvia noista Kouvolan ja Kuusankosken raitsikoista eri kuvakulmista.

Toivottavasti ne tuovat paikalla käynneille jlf:läisille joitakin muistoja mieleen. (Kuvat eivät näy jlf-perheeseen kuulumattomille.)

Kv-kuvat ovat vuodelta 1974 ja Kuk-kuvat vuodelta 1977.

----------

